# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Hier auch mal ein Paar Videos von mir =)

## liquid_bridge

Hier mal n kleines Surf-Video von mir. Bin zwar kein Profi und der Schnitt ist auch nicht so super, aber das ja egal denke ich^^, freue mich natrlich immer ber Verbesserungsvorschlge=)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwZFw...x=3&playnext=0

----------


## Schotstart

finds gar nicht so schlecht!
nur das logo am anfang geht wirklich gar nicht!...sorry...sieht ein bischen aus wie das hyper hyper video von scooter.
sonst daumen hoch!

----------

